# Imitator Tadpole (White Spots on head)



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Not sure what this is. The Tad has had these two spots on its head for weeks now. Hit the water 9/4. A Month old yesterday. Is this something to worry about? Am I doing something wrong?

Right now I use RO water with two almond leaves boiled and two tea spoons of black water expert mixed into a 5g water jug.

Feeding tad bites as needed 3 to 5 at a time. When they are gone I give him a few more. Change the water every 3 to 4 days.

Temp should be 72 to 75.

You can just start to see little stubs where his back legs will be coming in.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I have raised alot of imi tads and never seen anything like that in mine.
Seems your doin everything right. i wouldnt worry at all, looks like some pigment markings or something.
keep us posted when it colors up...
Good luck.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

I have seen it in mine twice..don't worry the ones that had it morphed out normal and are in the classifieds now 
Brian


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. Brian you put my worries to ease


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have had this happen, eventually is just part of thier pattern some just show it earlier than others.


----------

